# Old Sandusky bay bridge



## fishing buddy (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone been cat fishing that area thhe last few days?


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Went saturday. It was slow. Only 3 channels and 3 huge sheepshead. Not worth fishing right now IMO

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KristenD (May 19, 2012)

I was there last weekend....was set up on the side facing the new bridge for an hour and didn't catch a thing...couldn't get to the other side until someone left. When they left the bf and I set up caught a few sheephead and then was soon overtaken by 3 sets of people basically fishing right on top of us...it was extremly frustrating. They were entangling lines...I thought it was extremely rude! Next time I wont be so nice...


----------



## Fishin Dan (Jun 23, 2012)

Went up last Saturday with grandson and his girlfriend. We sat near the end of the Marblehead side facing the rail road bridge, just out of the worst of the wind and just out of the river stream. We have had the best luck with shrimp, raw with shells on and # 0/1 or 0/2 bait holder hooks. We stayed form 10 PM until Sunday morning about 8 AM. Action was inconsistant, sometimes more than an hour between bites but we had fun catching 4 or 5 under 5 pounds and 6 or 8 that weighed 8 to 12 pounds, the biggest 14 pounds (yes we weighed them). The cats don't bite hard, just a few taps and they stop, they'll come back and pick up the bait again, sometimes several times until they hold on long enough to set the hook. We were fishing for fun, so all were returned and are awaiting the next angler. Good Luck
Fishin Dan


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

KristenD said:


> I was there last weekend....was set up on the side facing the new bridge for an hour and didn't catch a thing...couldn't get to the other side until someone left. When they left the bf and I set up caught a few sheephead and then was soon overtaken by 3 sets of people basically fishing right on top of us...it was extremly frustrating. They were entangling lines...I thought it was extremely rude! Next time I wont be so nice...


The last two times i have been up there the same older man and woman keep casting over all of our rods if were getting anything. I was patient at first but it gets aggravating. Pretty obvious they are doing it on purpose. And the bad thing is were always there first. I dont understand. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

KristenD said:


> I was there last weekend....was set up on the side facing the new bridge for an hour and didn't catch a thing...couldn't get to the other side until someone left. When they left the bf and I set up caught a few sheephead and then was soon overtaken by 3 sets of people basically fishing right on top of us...it was extremly frustrating. They were entangling lines...I thought it was extremely rude! Next time I wont be so nice...





cattin15 said:


> The last two times i have been up there the same older man and woman keep casting over all of our rods if were getting anything. I was patient at first but it gets aggravating. Pretty obvious they are doing it on purpose. And the bad thing is were always there first. I dont understand.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Unfortunately inconsideration seems to be catching on alot more lately with people. About a month or so back me and the wife were fishing the maumee river and a family just comes down and starts casting next to us and of course the way the wind was blowing our lines got crossed  Wife lost her temper and basically told them to get lost before I blew my lid :bomb:. They obliged but not without a bunch of mumbling on the way back up the riverbank. It's like some people these days have never heard of personal space or forgot what it meant lol.


----------



## fishing buddy (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks to all who responded. I was there Friday night and about dusk things got good !
We were on the railroad side and had very good action with the largest about 12 pounds, but a lot of smaller fish. I'm going back soon as it was a lot of fun.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Some people are just oblivious to other people fishing 2 days ago I was just walking the bank of an above ground res in Lorain county and some guy comes walking by and starts throwing a stick in the water so his 3 labs could chase after it all the way down the shoreline I was fishing that was pretty inconsiderate no one else fishing the other shorelines and this idiot comes next to me what's a guy to do 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishin Dan (Jun 23, 2012)

I really haven't had much trouble that way, once in a while lines may get crossed, but eveyone has been polite and careful not to repeat (myself included). One thing that does REALLY frost me is that no one seems to pick up after themselves. Seems there is enough dead stuff and drift junk without leaving trash behind. I would ask every one to take an extra plastic bag along and carry out a little more than you took in - not including fish of course.
Fishin Dan


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

There is a spot towards the end on the railroad side that has a pile of trash. Its bad when there is all that trash and a trash can no more than 100ft away

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishin Dan (Jun 23, 2012)

Folks - one and all:
I am planing to come back up this Saturday night (30th). Hope to do as well as last time, and maybe meet one or two of you. Should have the grandson and his girl along. Hope everybody (us included) has some luck and maybe cleans up a little too!
Fishin Dan


----------



## Lbroschk84 (Jun 14, 2012)

Last time i went out was last tuesday. Me and my buddy got down there about 8pm and fished till 130am. We cought well over 30 cats with an average size of about 6 lbs. My biggest fish was 12 lbs and my buddy pulles a 10 lb in. It was not stop the whole time. Cought some big sheep as well.


----------



## ohiosquatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Went Friday evening.....took home 9 cats..biggest was almost 28 inches. About 9 pounds I would guess. They were hitting on the worms more than the shrimp this time. Might have been that storm that blew threw in the early evening , not sure. A lot of little white perch as well. They didn't start hitting good until late though.


----------

